# SMS on iTouch



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

I have put the 1.1.2 Apple stuff on my iTouch but don't see the green SMS program anywhere. Can this be added? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

How do you propose you would send SMS messages on an iPod Touch? SMS is done through your cell provider, not the internet. There are ways of sending SMS messages to a phone via internet, but as far as I know, you cannot maintain a conversation that way.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

There is an app which I want as well but don't know where to get it.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

My apologies, I guess I could use mail, I thought it would work over the internet.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mmp said:


> My apologies, I guess I could use mail, I thought it would work over the internet.


You can certainly send them via the internet, from the telco's website (amongst other places). I'm fairly sure you can't receive them though.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If you have a Rogers account you could simply use this page in the Touch Safari.. It seems to send to any phone. Most of my contacts are Rogers but I just sent a trial to a friend on Bell and got no error messages..... YMMV. You can receive replies thru the same link.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Another way is to simply send an email to the subscriber. For Bell, I believe the format is [email protected], where the 9s are actually the subscriber phone number. Not sure about the other providers.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The format for Rogers is **********@pcs.rogers.com

Some time ago (years) I used to use this all the time, but I just sent a test to myself just now and it came up saying I had a message but I was not 'subscribed' but I could reply 'Yes' to get subscribed. Since this smells like an extra cost I don't need I killed it.

I should note that I can send and receive SMSs in the usual cell to cell manner and from the special page linked in my post above without any issue or subscription request.


----------



## derekbolt (Jul 14, 2007)

With the beta of the new Yahoo mail, it adds the capability to send and receive SMS messages from your inbox (Only with Rogers at the moment cell phones last time I checked)....But conveniently the beta is not compatible with the Safari browser, meaning no access from iPod Touch/iPhone. If/when Yahoo releases support for Safari that would be the perfect way to use SMS on the iPod touch.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have seen an app for the touch that does this. There is a youtube video which I will find.


----------



## HerrAmann (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know what the address would be for fido and telus users? Everyone i want to text is with fido or telus.

Thanks


----------

